# Is this arrow spine correct?



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

I shoot a bob lee Recurve 45 pound at 28"
The gold tip chart says I should be shooting a 400 sine arrow. I cut my arrows at 30 inch and pull 28 inch. I thought it would be A 500 spine. Any input would be great.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Forgot to add I shoot a 125 grain point.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

More like .600 or a full length .500 with a heavy tip.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

That's what I was thinking but that's what the gold tip chart said.


emrah said:


> More like .600 or a full length .500 with a heavy tip.
> 
> Emrah
> 
> ...


----------



## alvongunden (Dec 20, 2015)

It all depends on what sort of arrow set up you are going for. I've found that in the world of trad archery a spine chart is, for the most part, useless. You can buy a shaft test kit or single shafts from Lancaster and start tuning from there. The biggest issue with the spine charts is that they don't account for guys that are going for a high FOC, furthermore, your shooting style and bow set up (center cut/ rest type) will have quite the effect on what spine arrow you will need. 3Rivers also has an arrow builder that is fairly handy but it will only get you in the ballpark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The 3Rivers calculator is based on Stu Miller's spine calculator. There is a newer and more detailed version available. The better one has more bow selections and centershot adjustment.
Even then you will need some experience with your bow and form to judge the effectiveness.

Best bet is to buy just a couple of different spined shafts and try them cut to your arrow length with desired tip weight.
Carbon are finicky about arrow length and tuning. A 1/2" of shaft means a lot so far as spine. Don't trim until you are absolutely sure. A 1/2" too much removed requires a lot of tip weight to compensate for that bit removed.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I would guess 500 spine as well.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Bowguy, you don't shoot a 125 grain tip unless the arrows and bow tell you that's what you need. I'd guess that if you need to shoot a 125 grain tip you'd better get .700 or .800 shafts. AND that might give you a shaft too light in GPI for your Lee. Don't know that for sure though.

You don't say what you're going to be shooting. Target I'd go .600 and tune from there. Hunting I'd like a little heavier shaft, so .500. Get one of them and tune it with www.acsbows.com/bowtuning.html click on "download printable version".

Bowmania


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Wouldnt a 700 with a heavier tip make it even weaker??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

A tip heavier than what? Of course the heavier the tip the weaker the dynamic spine. I'm talking about wanting to use a 125 grain tip so you use a lighter spined arrow. There's some arrow out there that would shoot a 125 gr tip perfect from that bow. AND if he wanted to shoot aluminum we could probably find it.

Bowmania


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

As apposed to 100 gr i guess...

I cant imagine a 700 or 800 static spine arrow flying good out of a 45 lb bow ..ive been running 500 and 600s for years.
What exactly are you doing to get those to fly? What is dictating the need for that weak of an arrow with a 45 lb bow?

Not saying you are wrong..as im always looking to learn 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I always start my tuning out picking a desired head weight 

I like to shoot certain broadheads 

I than tune my arrow by matching spine and cutting arrow accordingly


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Irish, I'd don't think it's a weak arrow. Not really sure what will spine correctly out of a 45 pound bow WITH A 125 GR HEAD. I do think that .600 would be to stiff.

This past weekend I was coaching a guy with a 28 pound bow. We're shooting a .700 with a 100 grain head at 6 feet. Then he went to 15 yards and took a couple of shots. Then he asked me if I had anything heavier to shoot, because his bow was 55. I pulled out a 42 pounder and he shot it with the .700 while I was talking to someone else. When I saw what he was shooting I gave him some .600's with 200 up (I think, really would have to weight the points). He asked for the .700's backbecause they were flying better. He didn't know what the spine was. The .700 was bending into paradox and the .600 wasn't.

I choose my arrows kind of like Joe. I like 160 grain broadheads. I try to choose an arrow that I know will tune north of 160 grains. I then tune with adding point weight. If I get too high then I'll cut.

You know how fast carbon recovers from paradox. I bought some .700 and .800 spined arrows for that 28 pound bow. I'm amazed at how they shoot out of heavier poundage. I believe almost everyone shoots to stiff and arrow. The problem you have to watch for is a grains per pound.

Bowmania


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the details...ill give a weaker spine a try soon..always happy to learn some different perspective 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the input I am shooting 3d now with the bow but will also be hunting with it in the Fall. I'm thinking 600 now and a 500 in hunting season with a 150 gr head.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

BOWGUY007 said:


> Thanks for all the input I am shooting 3d now with the bow but will also be hunting with it in the Fall. I'm thinking 600 now and a 500 in hunting season with a 150 gr head.


How can they both be right with the same point weight? 

Why would you practice with one all summer and then switch come hunting season?

In my opinion what you need is one arrow that will work for anything and learn it's trajectory. That's what shooting 3D is best for.

As far as what you should be shooting, for field points and learning how to shoot it doesn't really matter. I'm not sure where you are on the stickbow path but if you are just starting out, don't worry about it for now and enjoy learning about your bow. Sometime this summer you will have developed the skill to tune your gear. 

If you already know how to shoot and are relatively consistent you should tune your arrows to your bow (very important for broadheads). This link is the standard process for tuning, shoot three bare shaft and three fletched shafts and compare where they group to each other. Start close and work back to at least 20 yards, 25-30 is better.

http://www.acsbows.com/bareshaftplaning.html

For where to start, the best you can do is use the calculator on the 3Rivers site. With accurate inputs it should get you close, at least in the tunable range. You will need to tune with either point weight or shaft length. Point weight is the most convenient but if you want to use a particular broadhead you will need to tune by length. 3Rivers sells point weight test kits, buy three and you have enough for six arrows.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/dynamic-spine-arrow-calculator-from-3rivers-archery.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

No way you will EVER get an .800 to fly out of 40#, that is .600 at the very weakest even with lighter points.

There are those who tune really light spines but they are not common, have major release issues and compromise bow setup to accommodate those problems.

I haven't EVER seen a 40# bow that couldn't tune a 30" .500 with reasonable point weights (125-200gr).


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I shoot 30.5" GT .500s with 125 gr points (27.5" draw) out of a 45# bow very well. The same bow will also shoot .600s cut 29" with 125 gr points and 50 gr inserts. These same two arrows I can shoot out of my 25" Gillo target bow of 36#.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

grantmac said:


> No way you will EVER get an .800 to fly out of 40#, that is .600 at the very weakest even with lighter points.
> 
> There are those who tune really light spines but they are not common, have major release issues and compromise bow setup to accommodate those problems.
> 
> I haven't EVER seen a 40# bow that couldn't tune a 30" .500 with reasonable point weights (125-200gr).


This has been my experience as well.. but still curious about the lighter static spine idea and if its possible


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

With a 36 lb bow limbs that pulls 40 lbs at my draw length (30.25) I'm using a 700 spine arrow with 146 grains up front at a 31.25 length.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

With another bow that pulls 30lbs at my draw length of 30.25 inches I use 800 Spine arrows with 146 grains at the front end with good results.


----------



## tnbn75 (Aug 3, 2015)

I you want to stick to the 125 grain point with i suspect a .500 or .600 spine arrow will work out a little better for you. if you're heart is set on .400 spine your prob be in the 200 grain plus range. 

I shoot a full length (32”) .400 spine arrow out of a 42# (27” inch draw) and have 240 grains in front to get it to tune right (paper and bare shaft). (victory RIP). my VAP .450 (31”) have 140 grains up front. 

I should note that i tend to need slight stiffer arrows then most of the fellow shooters don’t know why but paper doesn’t lie.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I shoot 500 spine at 28" with a 125gr point. Draw weight is 40# and draw length is 28".


----------



## bubinga (May 3, 2010)

If it is the take-down model that bow is cut 3/16 past center. With a standard Velcro side plate you are still a little past center which makes it really tolerant of spine. I have a 50# and have been able to get .340 to .600 to tune out of it well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

